# Ya can't catch flathead on spawn--part 2



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I had males guarding nests on both sides of the pontoon last night.
This fella was done spawning before the others.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice flattie Robby did you get a weight

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome fish! Looks like a 60 to me.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome fish Robby !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Should say "catch" but fat fingers and old eyes


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Robbie!!!


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Amazing! That's 2 over 60 lbs for you so far this year I believe. Any tips or tactics you want to share? How did you know 2 males were guarding nests? Did you see/hear them? Hope the break my pb of 31 lbs this year. Thanks for any info.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Katfish strikes again.. I truly believe that you will break the State Record sometime.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

All I can do is keep looking


----------

